# Božena Němcová



## bubykopf

Hi, 
Can anyone show me how to pronounce these two names? It would be the best, if you could write the pronounciation in german.
Thanks a lot!!

Božena Nĕmcová
Václav Bolemír Nebeský


----------



## übermönch

Nun, das ginge nur sehr bedingt, da in der deutschen Sprache die entsprechenden Laute einfach fehlen. Einen Versuch ist es aber immer Wert 

*
Boschenna Njemzowaaah
* *Vaaahzlav Bolemier Nebeskieh*
Die Krone auf dem Z ergibt im Tschechischen ein stimmhaftes sch, ähnlich dem französischen 'j'; accente verlängern Vokale; das y ist dem i gleich. Das c gleicht dem deutschen z; das gekrönte 'e' ist ein 'je'. Die tschechische Orthographie und Aussprache ist eigentlich gar nicht so schwer!


----------



## Jana337

übermönch said:


> Nun, das ginge nur sehr bedingt, da in der deutschen orthographie die entsprechenden Laute einfach fehlen. Einen Versuch ist es aber immer Wert
> 
> *
> Boschenna Njemzowaaah
> * *Waaahzlaw Bolemier Nebeskieh*
> Die Krone auf dem Z ergibt im Tschechischen ein stimmhaftes sch, ähnlich dem französischen 'j'; accente verlängern Vokale; das y ist dem i gleich. Das c gleicht dem deutschen z. Die tschechische Orthographie ist gar nicht so schwer!


Wunderbar gemacht.  Nur V habe ich vollständigkeitshalber korrigiert, denn das tschechische V = das deutsche W (und das tschechische F = das deutsche V).
Eine Anmerkung: Der Klang "ně" ist wie "gn" (auf Französisch oder Italienisch) + e.
Und noch eine: Das tschechische E ist immer offen (wie in "denn" und nicht "den").


----------



## bubykopf

erstmal danke! Ihr habt wirklich super gemacht!!!  
*Waaahzlaw   <-- *Spricht man das W am Ende wie "f"?


----------



## Jana337

bubykopf said:


> erstmal danke! Ihr habt wirklich super gemacht!!!
> *Waaahzlaw   <-- *Spricht man das W am Ende wie "f"?


Ja. Im Gegensatz zu etwa Englisch werden bei uns v/f, d/t, g/k usw. am Wortende gleich ausgesprochen.


----------



## bubykopf

Oh, i got it!! Thanks again!


----------

